# RCI 1 in 3/4/5 Policy Confusion



## waffles77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone explain how this works or what it means?

Am I unable to get multiple exchanges for the same hotel for the same trip? For example, if I take a trip with family members and we want 2 separate rooms, are we unable to do that?

Thanks!


----------



## vckempson (Apr 24, 2013)

You'd be unable to do 2 separate rooms.  

1 in 3 would mean you can only exchange into the resort once every 3 years.  So if you booked 2 rooms that would be 2 exchanges which wouldn't work.  You can do an experiment to show this.  Go in and put a hold on a unit at a 1 in 3/4/5 resort.  Now go back and do another search for the same resort.  When you click on available units it will list but indicate that you can't have them because of the 1 in 3/4/5 rule. 

Now sometimes, a resort has different homeowner's associations for different buildings or stages of the developement.  If that's the case, they often each have there own 1 in 3/4/5 rule so that you can in fact get two units at the same time.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 24, 2013)

It is true you can't do it online, but you often *can* call in; concurrent or consecutive reservations are informally treated as "one" exchange in many cases.  In a few resorts, the Urgent Information explicitly limits or disallows this, but it can't hurt to call and find out what the policy is for the one you are considering.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 24, 2013)

It depends on the resort, so it's best to check with RCI. At some 1-in-4 resorts, you can book consecutive or concurrent weeks, and they are treated like one reservation. Also, some "restricted" resorts have been known to relax their rule when there's a lot of inventory.


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2013)

You really have to look at the information for each unit.  And they can change.  The Manhattan Club used to allow concurrent exchanges as an exception to the one in four rule, now they explicitly don't.

But I agree, that MOST resorts, I believe, will allow concurrent exchanges as an exception to the one in (whatever) rule.


----------



## waffles77 (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you know which resorts fall under the 1 in 3/4/5 rules?


----------



## vckempson (Apr 24, 2013)

When you click on "Available Units" it will detailed in a message on that page.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 24, 2013)

For example the Orlando Orange Lakes have a single, joint restriction:



> Policy Restrictions
> 1 in 3 rule applies.
> 
> Additional Information
> The one in 3 year rule applies to all Holiday Inn Orange Lake Florida properties: 0670,8881, 8896 and 8897.


----------



## Chilcotin (Apr 24, 2013)

In January I stayed in a 2 bedroom at HGVC Bay Club Waikoloa the first week and a 1 bedroom the second week.  They weren't even booked at the same time but since they were concurrent reservations RCI considered it one exchange.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 24, 2013)

1/3,4,5   rule is unique to resort/Developer and have to read fine print  about reservation details and if in doubt call resort

Kinda like Disney blackout in Orlando.

Also, subject to change!


----------



## waffles77 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for the great answers.

Does II have a similar policy?


----------



## eal (Apr 25, 2013)

No other exchange company has a 1 in 3, 4, 5 policy - that's why I find it hard to believe that this is a resort-initiated policy.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 25, 2013)

It is at the discretion of the resorts, but only RCI offers it as an option in their exchange system.  II does not have 1-in-N rules, but does have some geographical restrictions.  Specifically, the current disclosure guide says this:



> Some Members may be restricted from exchanging into resorts
> located within the same geographical area as the Home Resort
> accommodations that are being deposited or relinquished. There are
> currently such restrictions in Aruba; Barbados; Cabo San Lucas,Mexico;
> ...


----------



## twinmommy19 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm confused by these policies too.  Is the restriction based on the account or the week?  In other words if you owned 6 weeks, would you be able to trade in using each one time?  Also - if a resort has multiple resort codes, does the policy apply for each separately?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 26, 2013)

> Is the restriction based on the account or the week?


Per account.  So, if all six weeks are in one account, you can only exchange in once per N years.  A few TUGgers have been known to maintain separate accounts to get around this, and if you have a Weeks account and access through a mini-system portal, those are treated separately as well.




> if a resort has multiple resort codes, does the policy apply for each separately?


It depends.  The Orange Lake example I linked to earlier applies 1-in-3 to all Orlando resorts in the group.  Vistana Resort likewise groups Vistana and Vistana-Fountains.  Groupo Mayan applies it to *all* of their resorts as a group, but sometimes lifts it when they are swamped with inventory.  But, e.g. the HGVCs on Oahu are all in the same development and are all treated separately.


----------



## pranas (Apr 26, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Per account.  So, if all six weeks are in one account, you can only exchange in once per N years.  A few TUGgers have been known to maintain separate accounts to get around this, and if you have a Weeks account and access through a mini-system portal, those are treated separately as well..



I have two separate accounts and was not able to exchange into a resort that I had visited using the other account.  And, I am not referring to the week's account one gets with a points account.  If the name is the same on both accounts you may be flagged like I was.


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone know for sure how RCI counts the 1 in 4 (for example)?  If I go in Nov. 2010, does that mean I cannot go until Nov. 2014 or can I go in Jan. 2014.  Or can I go in 2013 because the is the 4th year (2010,2011,2012,2013)?  I have heard conflicting information.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 26, 2013)

The 1-3,4,5  rule is not RCI.  It is strictly   limited to each resort.

No   other exchange company  recognizes!

There is no blanket  policy just sales  BS to get one to buy retail!

You  to need to call   specific resort to see how they are enforcing!

Due to excess inventory  lots of flexibility!


----------



## riverside (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there something internally that keeps RCI from booking you  into a 1 in 4 resort or do we have to keep track of it ourselves?  Also, if a resort didn't have that rule when you were there 2 years ago but then instituted it, does the 1 in 4 take effect when it was instituted or do they go back?


----------



## vckempson (May 1, 2013)

Yes, the RCI system won't let you break the 1 in 4 rule.  It will show the weeks as "available" but not available to you since their "records show you've stayed there" within the 1 in 4 rule.


----------



## bnoble (May 1, 2013)

> if a resort didn't have that rule when you were there 2 years ago but then instituted it, does the 1 in 4 take effect when it was instituted or do they go back?


They go back; I stayed in a Sheraton resort in 2010.  They added 1-in-4 last yearish, and I'm blocked until the appropriate week in 2014.


----------



## Gaozhen (Apr 28, 2016)

Depending on the resort you may be able to book multiple units as long as the start date is the same. We actually have 4 units for an upcoming big family trip at a resort with a 1:4 rule, but since we are all traveling together under one reservation, it was allowed.


----------



## Dean (May 1, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> Depending on the resort you may be able to book multiple units as long as the start date is the same. We actually have 4 units for an upcoming big family trip at a resort with a 1:4 rule, but since we are all traveling together under one reservation, it was allowed.


The thread is 3 years old.  I'd suggest it varies from one resort to another as to whether they enforce it and the specifics.  Some don't allow multiple units at one time or limit how many and some limit the number of consecutive weeks one can get.  Plus it's per account generally and not per person so one might be able to get in from different directions if needing to bypass the rule.


----------



## Gaozhen (May 1, 2016)

Dean said:


> The thread is 3 years old.  I'd suggest it varies from one resort to another as to whether they enforce it and the specifics.  Some don't allow multiple units at one time or limit how many and some limit the number of consecutive weeks one can get.  Plus it's per account generally and not per person so one might be able to get in from different directions if needing to bypass the rule.



That's why I said "depending on the resort..." 

Earlier posts said that you could not have two units at the same time, and I want readers to know to check their specific resort's rules.


----------



## moonstone (May 1, 2016)

Keep in mind the 1:3 or 4 rule is for exchanges only. If you want to return to the same resort (or group of) more frequently then you'll have to rent or find an Extra Vacation or Last Call week.

We have booked/stayed 7 weeks within a 5 year time frame at the same resort that has a 1:3 rule. Only 1 of those weeks was an exchange. The other 4 years (in a row) were booked from Extras or Last Calls. The last time we went I booked 3 EV weeks and extended family vacationed with us. :whoopie:

My SiL & family spent Spring Break at Orange Lake (with a 1:3 rule) for 4 years in a row -all Extra Vacation Weeks.


~Diane


----------



## Dean (May 2, 2016)

moonstone said:


> Keep in mind the 1:3 or 4 rule is for exchanges only. If you want to return to the same resort (or group of) more frequently then you'll have to rent or find an Extra Vacation or Last Call week.
> 
> We have booked/stayed 7 weeks within a 5 year time frame at the same resort that has a 1:3 rule. Only 1 of those weeks was an exchange. The other 4 years (in a row) were booked from Extras or Last Calls. The last time we went I booked 3 EV weeks and extended family vacationed with us. :whoopie:
> 
> ...


That was partly my point, some do count last call and extra vacations and some don't enforce it while others at hit and miss.  Some are VERY aggressive in their enforcement including limiting both concurrent and consecutive weeks.


----------



## richontug (May 6, 2016)

It was suggested to me by an exchange company to use spouse/partner's name for the second reservation.
I am hoping it works for me!


----------



## Dean (May 6, 2016)

richontug said:


> It was suggested to me by an exchange company to use spouse/partner's name for the second reservation.
> I am hoping it works for me!


I think those that track it do so by account and not by name.  If you're at one that enforces it you're at risk up until you get checked in.  The good news is that those that have such a rule are often easy to get through other means like an independent exchange company which are generally OK even with the most aggressive resorts.


----------



## jehb2 (May 6, 2016)

One time I got a phone counselor who kept counting incorrectly.  She counted 1-in-4 as if I stayed in 2001 I could not stay in 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, but would have to wait until 2006.  So I hung up and immediately called back and got a different RCI counselor who confirmed my reservation for 2005.

Correction: the above is not the actual dates.  I was just wanted to show that 2 counselors counted differently.


----------



## Dean (May 7, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> One time I got a phone counselor who kept counting incorrectly.  She counted 1-in-4 as if I attended in 2001 I could not attend 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, but would have to wait until 2006.  So I hung up and immediately called back and got a different RCI counselor who confirmed my reservation.


For 1 in 4 the correct date to allow the new reservation would have been 2005 starting on the date of the last exchange.  A few other thoughts on this issue.  Generally RCI points is excluded and SOMETIMES owners at that resort are excluded from the restriction.  For some, it's also across the entire system for that resort as well.


----------



## jehb2 (May 7, 2016)

Dean said:


> For 1 in 4 the correct date to allow the new reservation would have been 2005 starting on the date of the last exchange.



I have exchanged into the Manhattan Club via RCI 3 times times and it has been 2008, 2012, and 2016.


----------



## Dean (May 7, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> I have exchanged into the Manhattan Club via RCI 3 times times and it has been 2008, 2012, and 2016.


We've established that enforcement is inconsistent but I'd suggest that getting the reservations on the books is not the final story.  The resorts with this or similar rules can cancel after the exchange has been completed, I've seen it happen and heard about other instances.  But the proper interpretation of the rule, as I understand it, is a running # of year period thus technically the above would have been OK as long as the check in date of subsequent exchange was the calendar date or later each time.  I believe MC also does not allow concurrent or consecutive weeks but for MC this only applies to weeks exchanges only not RCI points reservations.  I am aware of MANY reservations completed successfully in violation of such rules, just realize it represents a risk.


----------



## krj9999 (May 7, 2016)

My understanding is it is on a yearly basis.  So at a 1 in 4 resort, you should be able to book December 2013 and January 2017.



bellesgirl said:


> Does anyone know for sure how RCI counts the 1 in 4 (for example)?  If I go in Nov. 2010, does that mean I cannot go until Nov. 2014 or can I go in Jan. 2014.  Or can I go in 2013 because the is the 4th year (2010,2011,2012,2013)?  I have heard conflicting information.


----------



## Dean (May 7, 2016)

krj9999 said:


> My understanding is it is on a yearly basis.  So at a 1 in 4 resort, you should be able to book December 2013 and January 2017.


If you're saying it's by calendar year then that is not my understanding.


----------



## TheWay.ISeeIt (May 7, 2016)

Dean said:


> If you're saying it's by calendar year then that is not my understanding.


Our experience is that the RCI system tracks it to the exact week 4 years later and their online system won't even show you exchanges that you can't book or it will disallow it if you try to book it. As for consecutive weeks, our experience has been that HGVC (can't comment on others) will allow them and treat it as one stay. Also, as we have both weeks and points resorts in RCI, the 1 in 4 rule applies to them independently. So you can book one year with weeks and the next with points at a 1 in 4 resort.


----------



## Dean (May 7, 2016)

TheWay.ISeeIt said:


> Our experience is that the RCI system tracks it to the exact week 4 years later and their online system won't even show you exchanges that you can't book or it will disallow it if you try to book it. As for consecutive weeks, our experience has been that HGVC (can't comment on others) will allow them and treat it as one stay. Also, as we have both weeks and points resorts in RCI, the 1 in 4 rule applies to them independently. So you can book one year with weeks and the next with points at a 1 in 4 resort.


This is how it's supposed to work but historically I know there have been exchanges booked that were in violation of the applicable rule and in some cases later cancelled and in others not.  Some resorts enforce it more than others.


----------



## krj9999 (May 7, 2016)

Then it may vary by resort?  This is what the Urgent Information section says for Sheraton Broadway Plantation:

Effective 9/1/12, resort implementing 1 in 4 year rule. Guests may only visit 1 time every 4 *calendar* years.



Dean said:


> If you're saying it's by calendar year then that is not my understanding.


----------



## Jacob Bach (May 14, 2016)

*1-in-4 Not limited to just RCI or even individual resorts*

To minimize last-minute grief, please make every effort to check in advance with an RCI SUPERVISOR (ask--don't just trust a guide to interpret the resort's rules) if you have a question as to whether or not your intended reservation will "hold" if you've stayed there before.  Technically, RCI is expected to enforce resort company restrictions, but misinterpretations at any level can mar the best-laid plans.  For example, we stayed a couple of nights at Carlsbad, CA's Grand Pacific Palisades as GUESTS under a friend's RCI WEEKS reservation, then reserved the resort through RCI under our own account.  We were denied access to our reserved unit because we were recorded at the resort proper (real-time computer check) as having STAYED there earlier in the year.  Keep in mind that we hadn't exchanged into this resort; we had just slept in their bed--but registered as requested when our friend left early.)  I involved RCI brass in trying to enforce our exchange reservation, but the resort itself wouldn't budge, so RCI found us an alternative--actually another Grand Pacific company resort in town.  Our RCI supervisor was livid at GPP/GPR and told me so, but they were powerless in the final event.  (RCI did their best to "make up" for the delay and damage to our vacation plans.  They deserved praise for advocating on the vacationer's behalf in this instance.)

It gets worse.  The "solution" which RCI arrived at in this case would likely be off limits today, for Grand Pacific Resorts enforces a 1-in-4 for the WHOLE RANGE of their Southern CA properties from San Clemente, CA to San Diego, CA.  (I can't speak to whether they include their Palm Springs or Northern CA resorts in this ban, but i'm told that some other companies extend their own 1-in-N bans throughout their systems as well, so double and triple check as to whether the ban applies against your reservation before arriving and facing a crisis at the check-in desk where you have little or no leverage to get the vacation you thought you were promised!)  

Some 4 years later, we returned to Grand Pacific Palisades--under RCI POINTS, if memory serves.  RCI Guides and Supervisors alike have assured me since that exchanges under the RCI POINTS system are not counted against exchanges under the RCI WEEKS system.  I've not "pressed my luck" by trying to stay in the same resort under both systems within a year or two, but I'm sure that we've stayed in more than one of the GPR properties under RCI POINTS within four years.  We were also able to stay twice in four years at a small resort in Santa Fe, but we may have skipped by their attention because the resort only had a part-time staff person overseeing all exchanges.

As resort companies consolidate their holdings, it should come as little surprise when they increasingly adopt restrictions on return exchanges as they seek "new blood" to populate their sales presentations, so do plenty of homework if you're booking a return exchange within 4-5 years.  If you want to avoid surprises, point out to RCI that you're pushing the envelope if you're seeking an exchange to return sooner than the resort's 1-in-N would normally allow.  (It gets a little tense when you've driven across the country and are checking in late in the day, hoping that no one on the resort's end feels compelled to throw the rulebook at you.  Our Santa Fe resort could not have filled our exchange slot at that late hour.  GPP could much more likely have done so--and even if they had returned our exchange fee and gone without another exchange into our unit, they would have rented it out by the day because of the high demand for 2-BR units such as we had booked.  Caveat emptor!


----------



## Dean (May 15, 2016)

Jacob Bach said:


> To minimize last-minute grief, please make every effort to check in advance with an RCI SUPERVISOR (ask--don't just trust a guide to interpret the resort's rules) if you have a question as to whether or not your intended reservation will "hold" if you've stayed there before.  Technically, RCI is expected to enforce resort company restrictions, but misinterpretations at any level can mar the best-laid plans.  For example, we stayed a couple of nights at Carlsbad, CA's Grand Pacific Palisades as GUESTS under a friend's RCI WEEKS reservation, then reserved the resort through RCI under our own account.  We were denied access to our reserved unit because we were recorded at the resort proper (real-time computer check) as having STAYED there earlier in the year.  Keep in mind that we hadn't exchanged into this resort; we had just slept in their bed--but registered as requested when our friend left early.)  I involved RCI brass in trying to enforce our exchange reservation, but the resort itself wouldn't budge, so RCI found us an alternative--actually another Grand Pacific company resort in town.  Our RCI supervisor was livid at GPP/GPR and told me so, but they were powerless in the final event.  (RCI did their best to "make up" for the delay and damage to our vacation plans.  They deserved praise for advocating on the vacationer's behalf in this instance.)
> 
> It gets worse.  The "solution" which RCI arrived at in this case would likely be off limits today, for Grand Pacific Resorts enforces a 1-in-4 for the WHOLE RANGE of their Southern CA properties from San Clemente, CA to San Diego, CA.  (I can't speak to whether they include their Palm Springs or Northern CA resorts in this ban, but i'm told that some other companies extend their own 1-in-N bans throughout their systems as well, so double and triple check as to whether the ban applies against your reservation before arriving and facing a crisis at the check-in desk where you have little or no leverage to get the vacation you thought you were promised!)
> 
> ...


As you found out it's ultimately the resort's decision, not RCI's, so even getting with an RCI supervisor won't guarantee success or avoidance of issues..  Some are far more aggressive than others.  My take is that one should just avoid the situation unless they're prepared to take the risk.  As a minimum, investigate where things lie for that resort and situation.  Some waive the rules for owners there, others don't or restrict it.


----------

